# Rain & props



## ckoshka (Sep 1, 2009)

We just had a huge downpour this morning which got me to wondering how everyone best protects their animated props during rain storms? I had a rising reaper a few years ago that doesn't rise anymore. He got rained on a few times last season but was fine when he went into storage... not now. So now I have 4 new props that are battery operated and I worry about them. DO I rush and take them back in each time a storm comes? Not bother having them exposed until the big night? What do you guys do?


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

Corn maze here...we set up for the entire month, open weekends.

Most props have their own blue tarp that covers them when not is use.
The high-end stuff is set-up and removed on a show time basis.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't put anything that isn't weather proof out before the last week or so before Halloween and then, yes, I bring them inside if rain is coming. It's a pain, but it's worth it not to ruin a prop. That being said, I've gotten better at weatherproofing the static props and limiting motorized props to one or two a year. Makes things easier.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

i dont put any of the battery operated items out til the day of. most of mine are small items and too easy to get legs and find a new home


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

You plan for the rain...I put stuff under trees, gazeboes, structures covered with black plastic, in my garage...all that stuff. I design with rain/snow in mind. Most props will work fine in the rain...it's the rusting later that I worry about.


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

All my props are weather proof. Much of them consist of scarecrows constructed from lashed wood and twine. My other static props are just framework and fabric, with the occasional accessory of painted plastic or rubber.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

i hate when it rains it can ruin everything


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Well lets see, here in the " Sunshine State", it's put the prop out bring the prop in, put the prop out bring the prop in. Get the idea. We have had rain it seems like every day. I don't put the good stuff out until late and of course there's the testing to make sure it still works from last year. A pain but you got a do what you got a do ,


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Deadview said:


> Well lets see, here in the " Sunshine State", it's put the prop out bring the prop in, put the prop out bring the prop in. Get the idea. We have had rain it seems like every day. I don't put the good stuff out until late and of course there's the testing to make sure it still works from last year. A pain but you got a do what you got a do ,


I think we've had more rain for the first week of October than we had for the whole month of September. Feels that way, anyway. Because it has rained every..single..day!!! I managed to get my tombstones out on Monday before it started and gave up for the week. Hoping tommorrow brings some drier weather.


----------

